# FS: TOKICO FRONT STRUTS on Ebay, Extremely low reserve



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Follow this link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1850448696&ssPageName=ADME:B:LC:MT:1


----------

